# Whistler Closures



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

I live in Vancouver and I'm considering getting a Whistler seasons pass this year but with the Olympics coming in February I'm wondering if it's worth it. I know that most of the mountain will still be open for riding but does anyone know about highway/road closures? CBC's website doesn't exactly say a whole lot. An info on this would be helpful... thank you!


----------



## Felice (Jul 3, 2008)

We have heard something about the pass being <$1100 this year, LESS if you live in the province and can show proof of permanent residency. Check their website or call into the resort using the local number.

Good luck to you and enjoy the riding!



It doesn't do E


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Felice said:


> We have heard something about the pass being <$1100 this year, LESS if you live in the province and can show proof of permanent residency. Check their website or call into the resort using the local number.
> 
> Good luck to you and enjoy the riding!
> 
> ...


$1,100  that's insane!!!


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Well according to their website it was that price before october 12, now it should be $1529, hahahah. Wow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah it's super expensive like that every year. But I'm a student this time around so the early bird price is only $399! Sometimes being poor is worth it!


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

You need proof of residence in Whistler to get past the check point past Squamish. Finding a place to stay is the other problem. Unless you're a UBC student and booked early for their lodge.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

You need proof of residence all year or just in February?


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

NeverSummer said:


> You need proof of residence all year or just in February?


During the Olympics. Have a read: Whistler Blackcomb - Winter 2010 Olympics - Whistler, BC

I just read a bit of it since I'm avoiding Whistler during February.


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> You can actually thank last years gondola crash for that price hike. Im sure that incident along with the new peak to peak and the olympics coming has increased liability on that mountain big time.
> 
> 
> If the olympics has the same impact it had on our Lake Placid then Whistler will become an overpriced ghost town in years to come after the olympics.



HEHEH. still cool to drive through there and see the ski jumps. I live a bit north of ya. Malone area.


----------



## raidair21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was just out in Whistler over Christmas break, I was there from the 27th to the 1st. They got dumped on on the 1st, and a lot of the mountain was closed on the 1st because of the conditions. But now that it has presumably stopped snowing, I'd definitely head up there now.

We rode mid mountain the first two days, and then went up to Spanky's ladder and Whistler bowl on the 31st after they had gotten a bit of snow. Riding was INSANE. I'm from the east coast, so I had never ridden anything like it before. Anyway, I'd say definitely go check it out before it gets crazy busy with the Olympics.

Also, Longhorn was an awesome place to go drink and and have a good time. Met a good group of girls from the west coast and spent several nights partying with them at Longhorns.


----------

